# Solved: Problem with thomson tg782t modem router



## jordanfuchs (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

ok so i recently upgraded our modem because the old one was crapping out all the time, it was just old. So we got a new one through telstra, the thomson tg782t and it worked fine. We had 3 laptops, 2 iphones, and an ipod touch all being able to connect, although in the last week or so.. nothing can connect wirelessly? we thought it might just be a faulty or defective modem, since it was only 2 months old it was still under warrenty.so we got it replaced through telstra once again free of charge, the new one came and we had the same problem. Can anyone think of what might be causing this problem? 

Thanks in advanced,
Jordan Fuchs


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## jordanfuchs (Apr 30, 2010)

here you go, my network is the BigPond95E8B7 one.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you connect with the router's encryption off? If so, try WPA2-PSK TKIP (instead of AES). I'm not suggesting that AES shouldn't work, just trying to collect data.


----------



## jordanfuchs (Apr 30, 2010)

naah. i cant connect with encryption off, when i turn the encryption off, the little wireless light on the the router actually turns red. im completely stumped, any suggestions you might have ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try channel 11. (Maybe there is an undetected network or a 2.4 GHz cordless phone.)



> when i turn the encryption off, the little wireless light on the the router actually turns red


And the meaning of the red LED is that the wireless is unsecured or something else?


----------



## jordanfuchs (Apr 30, 2010)

i think i just fixed it. i changed the channel to 11 and my mum and my laptops both conected instantly, im actually posting this through the wifi. Thanks heaps for all your help guys. ill give it a few days before saying its solved, but fingers crossed. Thanks !


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Re-enable the encryption.


----------



## jordanfuchs (Apr 30, 2010)

thankyou everyone for your help, problem solved, much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Glad we could help.


----------

